# I Need A Rat Please



## mark (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi My Name Is Mark

I Can Nnot Get Hold Of A Rat In Warrington, Need Baby Rat For My 7 Yr Little Girl. . :
Is There Anyone Selling A Baby Rat That Can Deliver In Warrington Could Buy Full Set Up With Cage 2 If Needbe . My Wife As Had Rats And Said They Are Clean And Loving Pets But Just My Luck I Can Not Get 1.....


Please Help Me


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

hi<you get pet rat at the ,pets at home shop, but you must buy at least 2 of the same sex as they are very sociable and need company. i have 12 girls in one massive cage and they all get on really well and are lovely intelligent pets. let me know how you get on, hilary


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

You can find rats in most pet stores that house animals, maybe even a garden centre? There are rescues and shelters too. Also, like Hilary said, they are best kept in pairs of the same sex! I would recommend two males as they are more likely to be large enough when fully grown, for your little girl to handle and will be more relaxed and will want to cuddle down into your lap or neck to fall asleep.

They make great pets and won't smell too bad provided you keep the cage properly clean.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Where's Magik? He might do!


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Please dont go to a petshop if you want a healthy rat that will be tame and live a long time. Also agree here...dont just get one!!!! I have a cage with five girls in and did have 2 old boys but one died at the weekend 

They are VERY sociable!!! There are so many breeders around the UK where you can get healthy, friendly and tame rats!!! If you doa google search for Thames Valley Rodents you will find everything you need to know!! Breeders, varieites everything. It is excellent!!


----------



## mark (Mar 8, 2008)

MrsNik said:


> Please dont go to a petshop if you want a healthy rat that will be tame and live a long time. Also agree here...dont just get one!!!! I have a cage with five girls in and did have 2 old boys but one died at the weekend
> 
> They are VERY sociable!!! There are so many breeders around the UK where you can get healthy, friendly and tame rats!!! If you doa google search for Thames Valley Rodents you will find everything you need to know!! Breeders, varieites everything. It is excellent!!


thank u for your help.. rang round and found a family run pet store that breed there own.
they found me 2 female called now .......rizzo and frenchie from grease lol


----------



## mark (Mar 8, 2008)

MrsNik said:


> Please dont go to a petshop if you want a healthy rat that will be tame and live a long time. Also agree here...dont just get one!!!! I have a cage with five girls in and did have 2 old boys but one died at the weekend
> 
> They are VERY sociable!!! There are so many breeders around the UK where you can get healthy, friendly and tame rats!!! If you doa google search for Thames Valley Rodents you will find everything you need to know!! Breeders, varieites everything. It is excellent!!


thank you for help


----------



## mark (Mar 8, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Where's Magik? He might do!


thank you...for yur help


----------



## mark (Mar 8, 2008)

MrsNik said:


> Please dont go to a petshop if you want a healthy rat that will be tame and live a long time. Also agree here...dont just get one!!!! I have a cage with five girls in and did have 2 old boys but one died at the weekend
> 
> They are VERY sociable!!! There are so many breeders around the UK where you can get healthy, friendly and tame rats!!! If you doa google search for Thames Valley Rodents you will find everything you need to know!! Breeders, varieites everything. It is excellent!!


.....thank yoy for your help


----------



## mark (Mar 8, 2008)

mark said:


> Hi My Name Is Mark
> 
> I Can Nnot Get Hold Of A Rat In Warrington, Need Baby Rat For My 7 Yr Little Girl. . :
> Is There Anyone Selling A Baby Rat That Can Deliver In Warrington Could Buy Full Set Up With Cage 2 If Needbe . My Wife As Had Rats And Said They Are Clean And Loving Pets But Just My Luck I Can Not Get 1.....
> ...


thanks for help found family pet shop who breed own rats ....


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

MrsNik said:


> Please dont go to a petshop if you want a healthy rat that will be tame and live a long time.


Getting animals from pet stores is fine as long as the animals are alert, lively and you've seen them feeding/grooming etc. I would only ever get my pets from a garden centre near me that house animals, because I know all of their pets are well looked after, healthy and are in beautiful condition. I admit, Pets At Home aren't brilliant and many other pet stores don't care about their animals, they're just after money.

On that note... congrats on your new little girls Mark


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes there is the odd petshop around that are good pet shops. But unfortunatly the majority of places are supplied by rodent farms  Its rather upsetting that such a big chain like Pets at Home is one such place. A lot of the smaller places are starting to improve though which is always nice to see!!! I am just always very wary if its a place I dont know.

And yes congrats on your new friends Mark!! Hope you will enjoy them!


----------

